# What temperature to store honey?



## srf_onezero (Jun 26, 2011)

What is the optimum temperature range to store honey to minimize crystallization and not degrade quality?

I am wondering if I should store the honey in my basement or keep it upstairs at room temp?


I have read in one book to avoid 57 F.

Then I read 2 papers:
> one from a Dutch dude that said optimum temp for honey storage is between 70-80 F (K. Hamdan).

> the other is from the National Honey Board that said ideal temps are below 50 F, and that temps between 50-70 encourage crystallization, and temps 70-81 discourage crystallization but degrade quality.

Any insights are appreciated.
Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

If you are storing much I would not worry if it crystalizes or not that will not degrade the honey just heat it slow when you go to liquify it.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

How much are you storing as the best place may be to put it in the freezer..............


----------



## dfortune (Aug 10, 2012)

Ive heard 50-70, also room temperature. I store my honey in my basement and it lasts forever. Definately avoid places with variable temperatures.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Does honey expand like ice when frozen, and crack its container?:scratch: I assume it would, but I don't know. If it didn't, just leaving it in an unheated building in MI would do the trick from November until April. Imagine the mess if it busts containers.
I have just finished extracting today. I have 14 5 gallon buckets in my shed, I'm sure I'll sell some in bulk, but I also I to store some in an optimum place for my customers at work.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I've never had it expand & crack the container or crystalize.......


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

srf_onezero said:


> What is the optimum temperature range to store honey to minimize crystallization and not degrade quality?
> 
> I am wondering if I should store the honey in my basement or keep it upstairs at room temp?
> 
> ...


Normally I would just say go with whatever the Dutch Guy says.....  but I do both room temperature and basement storage and have not noticed a difference. I notice more crystallization depending on the source like sunflowers seem to crystallize fast.


----------



## dfortune (Aug 10, 2012)

This should answer your question. 
Cool temperatures [below 50 °F (10 °C)] are ideal for preventing crystallization. Moderate temperatures [50–70 °F (10–21 °C)] generally encourage crystallization. Warm temperatures [70– 81 °F (21–27 °C)] discourage crystallization but degrade the honey. Very warm temperatures [over 81 °F (27 °C)] prevent crystallization but encourage spoilage by fermentation as well as degrading the honey.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

I have had honey crystalize in a deep freezer (0 degrees). Crystalization depends more on the source than the temperature. I am trying to make some creamed honey right now and after adding seed I have had it in a 50 degree cooler for over 2 weeks and it is still somewhat liquid.


----------

